# Entrepreneur – investors wanted



## vtm

I’m looking for people who want to buy into a new and exciting Australian business with the potential to earn high income / ROI. Please reply in confidence with your name and contact number in order to receive further information on this exciting opportunity.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

Thanks so much for this great post. This is so informative for a person who wants business investors or financer. I’m pleased to see others taking initiative and contributing this post. I just wanted to post to show my appreciation for your work as it’s very encouraging. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ali Rezaeian

vtm said:


> I'm looking for people who want to buy into a new and exciting Australian business with the potential to earn high income / ROI. Please reply in confidence with your name and contact number in order to receive further information on this exciting opportunity.


I hope your case is currently available. If so, please let me know your thoughts on this respect. You can contact me on TELEPHONE NUMBER REMOVED


----------



## backpackerhostel

*Investor Required for Backpacker Hostel in Nth QLD*

I am looking for investor for a new and exciting Australian Backpacker Hostel with the potential to earn high income / ROI.

I am seeking investors for:

2x 10% shareholders in the business

10% share cost $15000

I can provide all information including financials, break-even, NPV on this opportunity.


----------



## djwildchild

I just came across your post did you get the back packers started Im interested in syndicate real estate purchases


----------

